# Anyone have a kinder/nigerian dwarf mix?



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay, so I'm going to go with mini's as some of you know. I am contemplating keeping my kinder does though, and I'm wondering what a kinder/nigerian dwarf would produce? If I get 2 nigerian dwarf bucks, or possibly mini alpine and a nigerian dwarf I don't think I will want to keep my kinder buck, but I can if anyone here thinks it's not a good idea. 

Kind of thinking that since I really really like oberhasli's, my main stream would be oberians and mini Nubians. Perhaps down the road mini Nuberhasli's Also, the inspiration came from zebradreams07 to try to find blue eyed nigerian bucks, for blue eyed mini nubians. How hard is it to find a blue eyed nigerian, do I just ask all the farms I'm coming in contact with? I would think that would be a bonus for my stud plan too Goathiker. I'm thinking it wouldn't work on the oberians though

Thanks guys!
I would like to have everyone purchased by no later then April, and anyone who I need to sell gone by then.. So sad, I'm too attached, but must stick with a plan, and so far my elderly mom likes this plan.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Aren't kinders already a smaller goat? Breeding to a Nigerian would help in the milk department but less meat. It would really come down to what sells in your area.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Aren't kinders already a smaller goat? Breeding to a Nigerian would help in the milk department but less meat. It would really come down to what sells in your area.


Yes they are a smaller goat. That's why I was thinking it would be okay. If someone wants to buy for meat okay, but I'm not concerned with the meat production, since my goal is dairy. I guess I can try it....


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

I think they would make a good farm or dairy goat. As long as you don't breed the kinder buck to the nigerian. Like Karen said, meat will go down, but they would be a nice dual purpose homesteading goat.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

fishin816 said:


> I think they would make a good farm or dairy goat. As long as you don't breed the kinder buck to the nigerian. Like Karen said, meat will go down, but they would be a nice dual purpose homesteading goat.


I won't be getting any Nigerian does, but do you mean once I breed to the Nigerian buck, no kinder to that offspring? I'm guessing that is what you are meaning? If so, yeah that wouldn't be good


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

janeen128 said:


> I won't be getting any Nigerian does, but do you mean once I breed to the Nigerian buck, no kinder to that offspring? I'm guessing that is what you are meaning? If so, yeah that wouldn't be good


No there will still be kinder. Just more milky and not as stocky as the kinders.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeen are your Kinder does registered?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Janeen are your Kinder does registered?


No


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay, just in case you didn't know, the work "Kinder" is trademarked and owned by the American Kinder Registry. You technically can't use the word without the paperwork to back it up. If someone wanted to get snotty, they could sue you for false advertising. 
Just a word of warning.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh, no I didn't know that at all. Wow, interesting. Mine were from Snohomish, but the former owner of my girls made her own basically. Perhaps I should say Nubian mix


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

goathiker said:


> Okay, just in case you didn't know, the work "Kinder" is trademarked and owned by the American Kinder Registry. You technically can't use the word without the paperwork to back it up. If someone wanted to get snotty, they could sue you for false advertising. Just a word of warning.


That I stupid they would do that. If her goats aren't registered with that registery she should have a right to say it.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

fishin816 said:


> That I stupid they would do that. If her goats aren't registered with that registery she should have a right to say it.


Kind of is stupid, but people are "crazy" these days LOL, so it's really not all that surprising really. Come to think of it though when my friend and I visited Pat Zederkamm's farm, the lady who basically started the breed, she was surprised that I had kinders from a different farm in Snohomish which is where she lives.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Woohoo! I just found out that blue eyed oberians (mini oberhasli's) can happen. Found a blue eyed Nigerian papered buck for $50.00, but I'm thinking something is wrong with that..lol. I might go for it though


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

janeen128 said:


> Woohoo! I just found out that blue eyed oberians (mini oberhasli's) can happen. Found a blue eyed Nigerian papered buck for $50.00, but I'm thinking something is wrong with that..lol. I might go for it though


Of course it can happen!!!!! Any cross between the nigerian could have them!!! I knew mini nubians could. And mini manchas. Could you attach an image of the buck so I could maybe see why he's fifty dollars?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

fishin816 said:


> Of course it can happen!!!!! Any cross between the nigerian could have them!!! I knew mini nubians could. And mini manchas. Could you attach an image of the buck so I could maybe see why he's fifty dollars?


There are pics on another thread, they actually have 3 for $50.00 2 does for $100 and 2 Lsmancha does for $150.00 I'm going to look at them today, so I'll take a picture of the one I'm interested in


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Okay, just in case you didn't know, the work "Kinder" is trademarked and owned by the American Kinder Registry. You technically can't use the word without the paperwork to back it up. If someone wanted to get snotty, they could sue you for false advertising.
> Just a word of warning.


And this is why I have decided NOT to raise or promote "Kinders".

I have two unregistered does who I just love , so am going to register them as experimental with IDGR and start my own "Homesteader" breed. They can't copy-write the Nubian/Pygmy cross, so they can't stop me from developing my own lines.

The cross makes fantastic animals, so KGBA can go suck lemons!! :razz::ROFL:


----------

